# spotlight question



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Maintenance fixed the lightpole that I like to "rest" under in the mall parking lot. Anybody have any pointers on how to trigger the photocell and turn the light off? I tried hitting it from below and all sides to no avail. Thanks in advance. Paul Blart.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

​


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*A mathematical formula can solve just about everything Snipe....*








*+*







*=*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys are going about this all wrong. Just wear a sexy blindfold, Lambchop. You'll block the light and additionally, anyone who gropes you will be transformed into Hugh Jackman.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

"Rest" Oh Jeez! How I don't miss the graveyard shift. LOL


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

You need to get at an angle with the spotlight to get the sensor on the top.

On those boring winter nights, we used to have a competition on how many lights you could knock off before the first one came back on.

Loser bought the first round when we got off work at 8 AM


----------



## romeobravogolf (Mar 10, 2008)

A lot of the time these lights are on a timer, so you may be out of luck. But it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Since you are obviously a highly-experienced security professional, I know you must have plenty of lights on your PO. Try removing one of the halogens (without a flasher) from your car, climb the pole, zip-tie the light to the photo sensor, wire it into the pole's wiring, and the pole light will not come on anymore. 

If withdrawal sets in, consult the Galls catalog to order more lights, or just for "private" reading to make the time pass...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

DNorth said:


> Since you are obviously a highly-experienced security professional, I know you must have plenty of lights on your PO. Try removing one of the halogens (without a flasher) from your car, climb the pole, zip-tie the light to the photo sensor, wire it into the pole's wiring, and the pole light will not come on anymore.
> 
> If withdrawal sets in, consult the Galls catalog to order more lights, or just for "private" reading to make the time pass...


My Galls catalog is in the bathroom, and my parents won't let me in there anymore after my last "incident"........


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Most parking lot lights have the photocell mounted on the top facing up, so no real way you can hit it with a spotlight. Rocks work well...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Some night just knock it over and place a series of signs near it that say:

"we need to freedom"
"where is the justice"
"we need to freedom. Do not oppress us"
"*what is the difference between Democracy and Communist*"
"America with Chinese Government are oppressing us"
"*America is Double Hetler (sic Hitler) in unjustice (sic injustice)"*
"What is the difference of the Democracy and Communist"
"America destroys human rights by oppressing innocent people in the jail"
"we need to freedom"

Tell the mall manager that putting the light pole back up might bring *MORE* Pissed Off Chinese Terrorists. For the sake of all involved, let this ONE little pole go and save countless lives.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DodgeRam said:


> Most parking lot lights have the photocell mounted on the top facing up, so no real way you can hit it with a spotlight. Rocks work well...


Like I said


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Sniper said:


> Maintenance fixed the lightpole that I like to "rest" under in the mall parking lot. Anybody have any pointers on how to trigger the photocell and turn the light off? I tried hitting it from below and all sides to no avail. Thanks in advance. Paul Blart.


Didn't Ted Bundy stalk his victims in such a manner!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

How to Turn off a Street Light - wikiHow

I looked this up for shits and giggles and I guess the internet does have everything lol!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

With just a little PVC pipe, some duct tape, and a deep-rooted psychosis...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y34o-MMQUu4"]YouTube- Homemade Shoulder-fired Rocket Launcher[/nomedia]


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If we ever get invaded and there's a need for an underground army to sabotage the occupying force, I have a strong feeling that the people on this site will be the next WOLVERINES!

And no, I'm not talking about Obama supporters occupying the country, I mean the Cubans. LMAO


----------

